# Little Miracle



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sometime in late February one of my hens hatched out some chicks. It was very cold and after most of the eggs hatched,she deserted the nest. I gave her some time to see if she was going back,and when it was clear that she was done with it,I checked and found 2 eggs that were not hatched,but that had holes pecked in them. I took one inside and my daughter broke it open and hatched out a very cold,almost frozen chick. I got the other one and did the same. We had 2 almost frozen,not moving chicks. We put them under a heat lamp,and in a couple of hours,they started moving,and came back to life. We named them Miracle and Lucky. Lucky turned out to be a hen,and Miracle was a Rooster. He was a very cocky little guy. He had little short legs and waddled when he walked,but he struted like he was king chicken,and he soon became my favorite. He was always picking a fight(baby chicken fight) with someone,and most of the time he got his little butt kicked. Well an owl got little Miracle a few days ago,out of the tree where he was roosting. Not a big deal in the scheme of things,but a big loss to me. All of my chickens are pets,but Little Miracle was special and I will miss him. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss of such a special little one. Amazing what you did for those chicks when they hadn't hatched.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. =( I do know how you feel. He sounds like one awesome little guy! Many, many hugs my dear.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you lost him! It's amazing how much they work their way into our hearts! Many hugs to you!


----------

